# Camping along the beaches of MD, VA, NC?



## undecided (Jan 10, 2008)

I would really like to go camping at the beach on my birthday this year. I am going with my husband and I just dont know where the best place to go is. I prefer to go somewhere secluded but with plenty to do during the day. Please send me whatever ideas you have. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Haley K (Jan 10, 2008)

NC is a very nice place and the beaches are beautiful there. Depeding on where you are and where you willing to travel to, it may be worth researching that some.


----------



## Dash D (Jan 10, 2008)

hawaii!! beautiful sunsets and plenty to do, its just an awsome place


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I haven't camped along the beach in Kill Devil Hills, NC. But I did stay there in my friend's cabin for a week. I had just gotten back from India. I was tired and needed rest. I was in Bible college, so we had a break from classes. I took food and drink to the cabin. It was 2 blocks from the beach. The surf was very high and, and large waves crashing in. I bought food from the market. I spent time on the beach. Then came home and cooked. It was beautiful.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Shaun M camps at Camping on the Gulf park on the beaches of Florida and he told me (he is my next door neighbor) that it is really cool. The beach is at your door. When you do this beach camping, please include some photos.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's a link of Florida Beach Camping.

http://www.threebestbeaches.com/florida/labels/florida beaches.html


----------

